# Enclosure made from old TV cabinet - need appropriate wood sealer/waterproofer



## Darcy2014 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello! I am making an enclosure for a Tiger Jungle Carpet out of an old wooden TV cabinet. It will have a glass front with access from the sides. I'm looking for an appropriate product/s with which to waterproof the inside surfaces. Obviously it has to be non-toxic. The wood of the enclosure is pre stained and I've sanded it so it is smooth. Does anyone have any suggestions about what I could use? Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 8, 2014)

Use a clear coat / varnish


----------



## Bones1991 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey mate i just finished a tv cabinet enclosure project and i used a stain/vanish. Stains the wood and also vanishes it.
Cabots - Search - Our range | Bunnings Warehouse



View attachment 305365


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 8, 2014)

if you wanted to stain the wood then yes you could use a stain & varnish, or get a stain u like and after you have given it enough coats to get the colour you want then go over it with a varnish. I'm still doing up an enclosure and used a stain & varnish, I still gave it a final clear coat and don't forget to silicon up all the edges


----------



## saximus (Feb 8, 2014)

Another suggestion is pond sealer. I don't know what the price is compared to varnish but it comes in clear as well and it's made specifically to waterproof stuff


----------



## Rogue5861 (Feb 8, 2014)

I would just use Cabots CFP Floor (water based) to seal it all, then silicone inside edges.

Being water based is all you need to worry about when housing reptiles, they still need a period of time to release any fumes but it is nothing like oil based.


Rick


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 10, 2014)

saximus said:


> Another suggestion is pond sealer. I don't know what the price is compared to varnish but it comes in clear as well and it's made specifically to waterproof stuff



It's good stuff. I think it's about $22 for a tub. I did a 4x3ish background and used about a quarter (3 coats).


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 10, 2014)

Both Cabots CFP Floor and pondsealer are good options. Pondsealer or pondtite are cheaper than the Caots; pondsealer is more of a matt finish than pondtite. All depends on what sort of finish you are after.


----------



## Darcy2014 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! This has helped heaps. I'm going to go with just a clear varnish. It should do the trick. And indeed, silicon on the edges of course


----------



## Gavatron (Feb 27, 2014)

My enclosure is just as it left the factory as a cabinet..stained and varnished. The water bowl was turned over twice and the water dried up quickly with no ill effects. I wouldn't worry too much about waterproofing it as such.View attachment 306259


----------

